# Anyone Draw Wyoming Elk?



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I'm pretty stoked! My hunting partner drew 54-1, he had max points and had a 50/50 chance in the special draw. I drew 54-6 figuring there would be a good chance I would be there helping him and might as well kill a cow. We both got lucky so I'm excited! I think he has a legit chance at a 350"+ bull and we will give it hell come fall. This is supposed to be a highly dense grizzly area so we will have to play our cards right and stay focused. It's up by Cody, WY. I kinda want to see a wild grizz--just far away through the spotting scope! 


We should find out about Nevada this evening--kinda hope I don't draw anything there with plans coming together for the fall. Gonna be fun!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats - sounds like a wonderful adventure!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Congrats. I was just up to Cody about two weeks ago. Beautiful country. Drove up toward the east gate of Yellowstone.. Saw elk everywhere. I had heard from the locals that there had been several grizzlies coming right down to the main highway. I didn't see any, but I only had a couple hours up there to see. Did see tons of elk, some bighorn sheep, hundreds of mule deer, a few whitetail, and some bison. 

Good luck come fall!


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Congratulations I have the same perspective as you on the seeing a griz, at distance. I drew Casper (muddy mountains) cow elk hunt. No griz. concerns there. Will hunt the archery season.

Have fun, Good luck.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Airborne said:


> I'm pretty stoked! My hunting partner drew 54-1, he had max points and had a 50/50 chance in the special draw. I drew 54-6 figuring there would be a good chance I would be there helping him and might as well kill a cow. We both got lucky so I'm excited! I think he has a legit chance at a 350"+ bull and we will give it hell come fall. This is supposed to be a highly dense grizzly area so we will have to play our cards right and stay focused. It's up by Cody, WY. I kinda want to see a wild grizz--just far away through the spotting scope!
> 
> 
> We should find out about Nevada this evening--kinda hope I don't draw anything there with plans coming together for the fall. Gonna be fun!


Awesome! My buddy had that tag 4 or 5 years ago. Long story short he ate tag soup, but he was being pretty picky. He had a few 340 type bulls he passed on that I think he regretted.


----------

